# Trying Kofi's picture again



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think Flickr is allowing hotlinks (posting the picture outside of the site) anymore if the picture is fully copyrighted.

Kofi is cute, by the way.  I navigated to your site to see him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Like I mentioned in your other thread, I would switch to another web picture hosting like Picasa....that is what we use and it is perfect for our use.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. I can post pictures from Flickr on my bulldog site, but I'm not very comp savvy.


----------

